#ubuntu-news 2008-12-31
<Tumie> tyche: already new year in the US ?
<tyche> Nope
<Tumie> tyche: already new year in the US ?
<Tumie> huh..
<Tumie> something went wrong XD
<tyche> New Year will happen in 16 hours and 6 minutes: Phoenix, Arizona
<tyche> Which means 14 hours approximately in New York
<Tumie> 7:54 at your place?
<tyche> Yep
<Tumie> here it is 15:54 ..
<tyche> On December 31
<Tumie> yes..
<Tumie> so here the new year is earlier then the US..
<Tumie> didn't know that :p
<tyche> If you go to #freenode-newyears and type in nybot [location] you will see when new years will occur in your area, or if it already has.
<tyche> Where [location] is where you live.
<Tumie> "nybot next" <<
<Tumie> next newyear is at tokyo and some other places
<tyche> I saw.
<Tumie> he knows a lot of places..
<tyche> It's a real geek party in there.
<tyche> It's tied into some Google page.
<Tumie> i like nybot
<Tumie> happy tokyo new year :D
<tyche> Doctor's appointment.  BBL
<Tumie> :o
<Tumie> 3 hours and 30 minutes :D
<Tumie> 2 hours and 15 minutes :D
<Tumie> 56 minutes :D
<Tumie> tyche: and you?
<Tumie> johnc4510: 3 minutes
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> Tumie: Happy New Year.  Ours isn't for 8 hours, yet.
<Tumie> THEN IT IS 8 AM here
<Tumie> i'm going to sleep.. bye tyche and johnc4510 :)
<tyche> Night.
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-01
 * svaksha wishes everyone a Happy 2009
<tyche> Same to you, svaksha
<svaksha> thanks
<Tumie> tyche: i hope you are sleeping now..
<Tumie> tyche, johnc4510, boredandblogging: happy newyear :)
<tyche> Same to you, Tumie
<tyche> And I hope, for once, it really IS.
<Tumie> this year will be my best year,,,, i
<Tumie> i'm going to start with ubuntu, and end with ubuntu :)
<tyche> :-D
<Tumie> 9.04 , 9.10 :)
<Tumie> Jaunty Jackalope and........... a Kangarou..
<boredandblogging> Tumie: same to you
<Tumie> what is the name of 9.10 ?
<boredandblogging> don't think that has been decided yet
<Tumie> ok,,
<Tumie> their was a wiki page with the possibilaties... where is that?
<boredandblogging> don't know
<Tumie> can't find it anymore :p
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-02
<boredandblogging> mdke: ping
<mdke> boredandblogging: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-03
<mdke> boredandblogging: pong
<boredandblogging> mdke: is it still policy to encourage Ubuntu-related teams not to use LP mailing lists?
<johnc4510> tyche: i'll be checking my feeds for stuff since tues. that i haven't added
<tyche> johnc4510: Take a look at the "Notifications, indicators, and alerts" entry.  I tried to cover it adequately, but he had a LOT of information in there.
<johnc4510> k
<nizarus> johnc4510, the UWN will be back this week ?
<nizarus> hello boredandblogging :)
<johnc4510> yep
<nizarus> cool johnc4510
<johnc4510> :)
<nizarus> johnc4510, what do you think about this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReporting#ENIS Event 8.12
<johnc4510> looking
<nizarus> it can be in the UWN ?
<johnc4510> nizarus: we can include the Dec. 2008 stuff for sure
<tyche> nizarus: Looks like you've been busy.  :-)
<nizarus> yes johnc4510 tyche
<nizarus> it waq the first abisius project for our LoCo
<nizarus> waq/was
<nizarus> so we made a big effort
<johnc4510> looks good
<nizarus> to have it working
<johnc4510> tyche: i added the link to that
<nizarus> and we hope continue it on January
<johnc4510> cool
<tyche> kk.  I'll catch up.
<nizarus> where more then 1000 PC are waiting to be freed
<nizarus> :p
<johnc4510> very nice
<nizarus> actually it's just an abstract johnc4510
<johnc4510> ah
<nizarus> we are working to prepare a detailled report for the fridge or so on
<johnc4510> k
<nizarus> but if it can be published in the uwn it will be great :p
<johnc4510> give it to boredandblogging or myself when it's ready
<johnc4510> and we'll get it in the fridge
<nizarus> ok johnc4510 :)
<johnc4510> tyche: i'll add the dec. team reports to the issue. they're up now on the wiki
<tyche> That's good.
<nizarus> johnc4510, including team reports on the uwn can generate duplicates
<johnc4510> yeah, we try to watch that
<nizarus> we got this in our loco last time the team report was included on the uwn
<johnc4510> k
<nizarus> but this time i tried to put only the titels on team report with a link for a detailled abstract to avoid this
<johnc4510> k thx
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: ok, team reports are up now
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm going to have lunch and visit with the family a bit
<johnc4510-laptop> bbl
<tyche> kk
<tyche> I'm working on Tunisia, then will probably take a nap.
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<johnc4510-laptop> later dude
<nizarus> tyche, if you need mor info i'm here :)
<tyche> I hope not to be any later than I already am.  I HATE being called "the LATE tyche".  Hee hee
<tyche> nizarus: It looks pretty straight forward.  But I'll keep your offer in mind.  Thanks
<nizarus> okidoki
<tyche> nizarus: The presentations for ENIS - those are in French?
<nizarus> yes tyche :/
<nizarus> as it's our studying laungage
<tyche> No problem.  I just wanted to indicate that when I put in the link.  That way people wouldn't get confused when they see them.
<nizarus> +1 tyche
<tyche> And, since I flunked French in high school, I wanted to be sure that I was noting it appropriately.  :-)
<mdke> boredandblogging: yes, where an Ubuntu mailing list is available
<nizarus> tyche, here ?
<tyche> Yep.  Just
<nizarus> i rectefied a mistake on the 123# uwn
<tyche> did I goof?
<nizarus> tyche, the presentation of Ali was in the FOSS day not during enis event :)
<tyche> OK, I miss-read.  sorry.
<tyche> Thanks for catching that.
<nizarus> oh, that's a minimum :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-04
<boredandblogging> mdke: what if a LoCo is starting up a mailing list for the first time?
<boredandblogging> tyche: ping
<tyche> boredandblogging: pong
<boredandblogging> tyche: the linux ad thing
<boredandblogging> think it might be more of an interesting thing if the whyubuntu.com thing takes off
<tyche> I'm not sure I follow what you mean.
<boredandblogging> the story itself is not ubuntu specific
<boredandblogging> same with kernel 2.6.28
<tyche> True.  But I don't pick the links.  In fact, I thought YOU put those two in there.
<boredandblogging> nope
<tyche> Interesting.
<boredandblogging> i'm gonna bet both of them will be Ubuntu related soon
<boredandblogging> but the links that are there right now probably aren't appropriate
<tyche> Well, pulling them won't  break my heart, any, if that's what you're worried about.  I just go through and try to find the meat, then spice it up to make it tantalizing.  :-)
<boredandblogging> nah, pull them
<boredandblogging> hopefully we should have more news on whyubuntu.com soon
<boredandblogging> there seems to be progress
<tyche> Fine.  they're gone.  (Well, ok, it'll take me a minute to get in and pull them, but you know what I mean).
<boredandblogging> awesome thanks
<tyche> NP
<mdke> boredandblogging: every loco is allowed an Ubuntu mailing list, as far as I know. Actually, some have two, with a second one for translations
<mdke> boredandblogging: https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Ubuntu+Worldwide+LoCo+Teams
<tyche> kennymc0: Don't worry about formatting Upcoming Meetings like the last time.  THAT was just a "one-off", because we were covering 2 weeks at once.
<tyche> But it's a royal bear to strip out, so that johnc4510 can send it out as an email.
<kennymc0> ah
<kennymc0> ok
<kennymc0> good cause i looked at the coding that went into that and it didnt look like it would be fun
<kennymc0> ........at all
<tyche> It wasn't.  I had to make it up as I went along.  That it succeeded as well as it did was simply because of my outstanding wisdom and abilities in the face of adversity.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> morning all
<tyche> Morning, johnc4510.  Nice to see you up so early in the morning.
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> been up, but fixing the company breakfast
<johnc4510> :(
<nizarus> morning johnc4510 :) and tyche :)
<tyche> If myrtlebeachbums doesn't show up by 10:00, I'll do the rest of the stuff (ITP and ITB)
<johnc4510> i think they are leaving wed. morning so i don't have too much longer
<johnc4510> nizarus: morning
<tyche> Morning, nizarus
<tyche> johnc4510: I was going to ask how you were surviving.  But I think I'll save that one for NEXT week.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> smart
<johnc4510> i have some stories, not as good as the spoon one but...
<tyche> I'm patient.  I even have a doctor.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> BTW, johnc4510, Nick had me pull 2 articles last night.  the one about the "I'm Linux" contest, and the one about the new kernel.  He said that they weren't Ubuntu specific.
<johnc4510> yeah, i saw
<johnc4510> well, he's right
<johnc4510> i just knew they would be relivant soon
<johnc4510> so i didn't see a big problem
<johnc4510> but it's all good
<tyche> Yep.  Of course he waited until AFTER I'd written the teasers.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> Good thing I don't have any personal stake in the teasers.  Pulling them doesn't bother me.  Nor does somebody editing or rewriting them.
<johnc4510> nope
<tyche> My concern is with the end result - the UWN going out in style!
<johnc4510> agreed
<johnc4510> i'm checking for any last minute additions then i can get started on what's still open
<johnc4510> tyche: did you do the teaser for nick's blog piece on ubuntu in 2008?
<tyche> Nope.  that's ITB.  I wasn't going to start on ITP and ITB until 10:00, to give myrtlebeachbums a chance to get in there.  He said he'd be in this morning, but I haven't seen him yet.
<johnc4510> k, np
<johnc4510> tyche: i changed the mark blog piece around to expand it
<tyche> That's fine.
<tyche> I'm working up from the bottom of ITB, right now.  I pinged myrtlebeachbums, earlier, and haven't gotten a response.
<johnc4510> i saw
<johnc4510> tyche: can you put in what you have done please?
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> i'm done to ITP
<johnc4510> slow poke  hee hee
<tyche> Slow, nothing.  I've done 3 teasers in 15 minutes.  All I have to do is put them up.
<johnc4510> k  thx
<johnc4510> thx tyche
<tyche> OK, bottom three ITB are done.  That leaves myrtlebeachbums 6 entries to do.
<johnc4510> ok, we'll have two membership board meeting to work on next wk. highlighting new members
<johnc4510> EMEA and Americas
<tyche> Yea, I saw, when I added in the recurring events to the Fridge calendar.
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> i thought the Get involved thing turned out ok too
<johnc4510> i'm going to add it to the template
<tyche> Yea, I liked that.
<tyche> I thought you did a good job of presenting it.
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> We may be preaching to the choir, though.  The people that read the UWN are the ones that are already participating, in one form or another.
<tyche> But it can't hurt to add it in, and it might even help people realize that there are more opportunities than they realized.
<johnc4510> i thought the same thing, but new people reading it will get some direction on participating i think
<tyche> I know that I had entirely the wrong idea of what participation meant, when I first was looking and found that page.
<johnc4510> yep
<tyche> I think it needs a bit of work.  But I don't know who's in charge of it to make suggestions to.
<johnc4510> ask joey maybe
<tyche> Hmmm.  That's an idea.  Or jono, maybe, since it's really a community type of thing.
<johnc4510> you'll be more likely to catch joey i think
<tyche> Yea, the chances there are somewhere between slim and none.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> BTW, did my comment to Marks blog finally show up?
<johnc4510> don't see it yet
<tyche> NM.  It's still flagged for moderation.  I can't understand that.  I'm the most moderate of people there is.  LOL
<tyche> If you don't believe me, just look at my picture.  ROFL
<johnc4510> please
<tyche> Nice expansion on Mark's blog
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> i need to talk with someone on the forums about starting up their reporting again
<johnc4510> maybe matthew
<tyche> What do you think of the proposal to add corporate blogs to the Planet?
<johnc4510> not sure, if they stick to the outline of rules, it will probably be ok
<johnc4510> no adds etc
<tyche> yea, that and the CC oversite.
<johnc4510> right
<johnc4510> i think we'll have to see how it goes after it starts up
<tyche> Also, they want an Ubuntu member to be the responsible person for the blog.
<johnc4510> right
<johnc4510> but there will have to be some give on membership i think for that. and that is touchy at least with me
<tyche> I don't see why there should be any give on it.  Members are ones who, in one way or another, contribute in a significant way in an on-going manner.
<johnc4510> maybe they will have folks that are already making a sustained contribution
<johnc4510> i don't know
<johnc4510> that really the only point i'm concerned about, and they surely have put some thought into that already
<tyche> What do you think of my going back through the UWN's and putting together a web page of glossary terms?
<johnc4510> instead of what we're doing now?
<johnc4510> on a weekly basis
<tyche> no, more as a general thing, where people that aren't necessarily reading the UWN could go for definitions.
<johnc4510> not sure, i haven't thought about that
<tyche> Plus, it would make it easier for me in one respect, as I'd always be using the same definitions (pulled from there) for repeated instances on different UWNs
<johnc4510> that's true
<tyche> And I see a LOT of repeats.
<johnc4510> ask nick for an opinion
<johnc4510> sure
<tyche> Plus, if I'm not available, that would provide a resource for anyone else having to take it over.
<johnc4510> if it would make _your_ work easier, i'm all for it
<johnc4510> true
<johnc4510> ok, i'm going to step away for a few and let you guys catch up
<johnc4510> bb in about 30 mins.
<tyche> hey, I have to think of the whole thing, not just my job.  But what happens if I get run over by a bus?  Oh, wait . . . I'm no longer a bus boss.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> boooo
<tyche> ROFL
<boredandblogging> mdke: right, what I'm asking is, can new LoCos host their mailing lists on LP instead of lists.ubuntu.com? Or if a LoCo wants to set up a 2nd list for administrative purposes, is it ok for them to use LP lists? When we were discussing hosting the Fridge mailing list on LP back in April 2008, there was a policy of not recommending LP lists to the Ubuntu community for various reasons. Do we
<boredandblogging> still have that policy?
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: morning bud
<mdke> boredandblogging: I thought I had answered the question, but yes we still have the policy, and local teams should use lists.ubuntu.com
<mdke> boredandblogging: if a local team wants more lists than the Ubuntu list-masters are prepared to give them, then I think that they are free to use any mailing list provider they like, whether Launchpad, freelists or other.
<tyche> johnc4510: See glossary of terms for the reason why I was thinking about a separate page as a general reference.
<mdke> boredandblogging: but the starting point is an Ubuntu list
<johnc4510> tyche: looking
<tyche> johnc4510: You guys are ganging up on me.
<johnc4510> tyche: i see. the only thing i don't want is just a link to a page there instead of the terms
<johnc4510> i don't want the readers to have to consult a link to get the info
<tyche> No, no!  I wasn't implying that.  Just that it would make a general resource and reference, as well as making it easier for me to use the same definitions over and over.
<tyche> Well, me or whoever.
<johnc4510> ah, well then ok    go for it
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> sorry i misunderstood
<tyche> Now, the NEXT question is, where would I put it?
<johnc4510> just make a wiki page for your use
<johnc4510> under
<johnc4510> hang on
<tyche> And I don't fault you for not understanding.  The concept lends itself to missunderstanding.
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary-terms
<johnc4510> something like that
<tyche> I would have said all that except the -terms on the end.
<johnc4510> np use that instead if you want
<johnc4510> you should get kennymc0 to help you go back thru the past issues if that's what you want to do
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> KK.  I'll get it started, then data-mine back through previous issues for terms that are better defined, or are not already included on the page.
<johnc4510> rofl
<tyche> Yea, I could do that, too.  HEH HEH HEH
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> BTW, did you see kennymc0's explaination concerning the bug stats in the -az channel?
<johnc4510> yeah
<tyche> There now exists a Glossary page for the UWN and any others that care to reference it.  It can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary.  This is a work in progress (and I don't expect that it will ever leave that state).
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> tyche: are you doing the ITP ??
<tyche> No, myrtlebeachbums is, as far as I know.  Drag him up here and find out.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> k
<boredandblogging> mdke: thanks
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: hey
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> how goes the good life?
<johnc4510> lol
<boredandblogging> johnc4510: heh
<boredandblogging> getting ready to record a podcast
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> myrtlebeach should be about ready for membership, you want to look at his wiki?
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DaveBush2
<tyche> Note:  There are now 13 Glossary terms in this week's UWN.  and 18 in the Glossary page
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> kennymc0: ping
<johnc4510> i added to the template the brainstorm top 5 of the wk.
<johnc4510> i've been adding them myself for the last several issues
<johnc4510> i want you to start adding them to your other stat reporting please
<johnc4510> all the info is there
<johnc4510> tyche: i added a teaser on the forums reaching 1 million threads
<tyche> Oh, REALLY!  Is that total, or just since they revamped and archived?
<johnc4510> i think total
<tyche> no link?  Or is that "gleaned from various sources".  Hee hee
<johnc4510> yeah, i just picked it up and wrote it
<johnc4510> we should link to the main forum page though
<johnc4510> i'll add it
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> tyche: i'm going to get some lunch then add the welcome and "in this issue"
<johnc4510> we're almost there
<johnc4510> thx guys
<nizarus> johnc4510, we need a solution for wiki links including a space
<nizarus> when doing copy past the link will be incorrect
<johnc4510> can you give me an example nizarus
<johnc4510> ?
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue123#Tunisian Team
<tyche> In the case of the ENIS event, I would drop off the #ENIS, etc.
<nizarus> when i copy past it the link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue123#Tunisian
<tyche> We actually covered the annual seminar on FOSS in Tunisia, too.
<nizarus> the correct link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue123#Tunisian%20Team
<nizarus> spaces must be replaced by %20
<johnc4510> hmmm
<nizarus> tyche, it will be great if the enis event is reported to the UWN too :)
<mfm> boredandblogging, Hi! Can I still add something to the UWN123?
<mfm> Hey, cool Number!
<boredandblogging> mfm: sure
<mfm> In the Wiki? or are you working on it?
<tyche> nizarus: We've already got something in there on it
<nizarus> hi boredandblogging :)
<johnc4510> mfm: no ones in the wiki right now
<boredandblogging> mfm: just add it to the wiki
<johnc4510> boredandblogging: can you help nizarus
<johnc4510> not sure i can
<mfm> johnc4510, wrong, I am
<johnc4510> mfm: lol
<nizarus> johnc4510, sorry haven't seen that you are going to lunch :(
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> just not sure what answer i can give you
<johnc4510> maybe boredandblogging can help
<boredandblogging> nizarus: yeah, the %20
<boredandblogging> whats the problem?
<boredandblogging> The %20 aren't showing up?
<nizarus> boredandblogging, all links here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue123#Tunisian%20Team are broken
<nizarus> note that i added %20 to the above link to get it ok for you
<nizarus> is there any solution for that problem instead of manually replacing spaces by %20
<boredandblogging> don't use spaces in links?
<boredandblogging> which isn't reasonable
<boredandblogging> in the browser, the links for fine
<nizarus> boredandblogging, these links are automaticly gnerated by the wiki, when the link is in the same page they works
<boredandblogging> is that Issue123#Tunisian Team link used elsewhere?
<boredandblogging> right, so who would be linking to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue123#Tunisian%20Team?
<nizarus> and in that section the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReporting#Ubuntu-tn at the 4th edition of the annual seminar on FOSS Tunisia
<nizarus> should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReporting#Ubuntu-tn%20at%20the%204th%20edition%20of%20the%20annual%20seminar%20on%20FOSS%20Tunisia
<nizarus> and the second one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReporting#ENIS Event 8.12
<nizarus> should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/TeamReporting#ENIS%20Event%208.12
<nizarus> hard work !!
 * nizarus have to put this on mind for next reports :)
<johnc4510-laptop> mfm: you done adding to the UWN now??
<mfm> johnc4510-laptop, yes
<johnc4510-laptop> cool  thx
<mfm> sorry
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<mfm> I was just looking through the contributions to our german version and found some links that didn't appear int the UWN
<mfm> they do now ;)
<johnc4510-laptop> ah
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<nizarus> johnc4510-laptop, can we add more details on "Tunisian Team Events in December"
<nizarus> n December, they completed the first of 2 phases of migrating the National Engineering School of Sfax (ENIS) to Ubuntu. This first phase included presentations to students, teachers and technical staff of ENIS[1] and installing ubuntu on 150 PC.
<johnc4510-laptop> sure go ahead and add it
<johnc4510-laptop> you've got about 5 mins. before i publish
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<nizarus> ok
<nizarus> done
<nizarus> ;)
<johnc4510-laptop> ok
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
 * johnc4510-laptop anyone around that can help me with the mail lists ??
<johnc4510-laptop> they seem to be down
<johnc4510-laptop> beuno: ping
<beuno> johnc4510-laptop, hiya
<johnc4510-laptop> hey
<johnc4510-laptop> mail list trouble
<beuno> ay
<beuno> what seems to be the problem>
<beuno> ?
<johnc4510-laptop> no confirmation on the issue i sent to the -news list
<johnc4510-laptop> and i can't get to the admin page
<beuno> wierd
<beuno> I'm in the admin page
<beuno> and your email isn't being held for moderation
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, i got to the admin page
<johnc4510-laptop> sorry
<johnc4510-laptop> don't know what was wrong
<johnc4510-laptop> :(
<beuno> "the internet"   ;)
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<beuno> np
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue123
<nizarus> \o/
<johnc4510-laptop> ok all we're done for another week. thx for a great job :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-05
<MTecknology> Sorry for taking up so much of the planet.... I tried to split it but it didn't want to listen.
<MTecknology> and it's going away for the night....
<popey> holy cow thats a long post
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, I'm not able to view the entry on your blog - I get permission denied.
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: somebody said I should disable it until they can proof-read it
<tyche> MTecknology: your article is a little "over the top".
<cody-somerville> It is but it is also certainly an eye opener.
<tyche> It was that.
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> gotta run though
<nixternal> what's the deal with the fridge calendar? is it naturally off by 1 hour?
<nixternal> I show the CC meeting at 22:00 on the fridge cal, but according to our agenda, it is to be at 21:00
<nixternal> and the EMEA shows up for 20:00, but should have 19:00 according to their agenda
<cody-somerville> It might be GMT instead of UTC
<cody-somerville> (or vice-versa)
<nixternal> GMT == UTC at this time
<tyche> nixternal: The calendar is set up for (GMT+00:00) GMT (no daylight saving), at least in my Calendar Settings.
<nixternal> odd...
<nixternal> at least I can use it as an excuse if I miss the meeting :)
<tyche> It's possible that the information was entered by someone who was in daylight savings time
<tyche> I know Nick is in GA, and he may not have made the distinction in his calendar when he entered the information.
<tyche> It's a problem when we have various people adding information, and they don't realize the effects of daylight savings time.
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: so overall would you say it was a pretty nice read?
<cody-somerville> I didn't read the entire thing because it started to just rehash the same stuff but for a different document
<MTecknology> ya.. pretty much; by the end of it I just said (dead horse) a few times
<cody-somerville> If it was pruned up and made less inflammatory then I think it could be a very powerful opinion piece.
<MTecknology> thanks, I should probably do that - someday when I'm less irritated about them :P
#ubuntu-news 2010-01-10
<nixternal> hey, I added a meeting via google calendar, but it doesn't show up on the fridge (yet?)...does it take a while for it to show up?
<nhandler> nixternal: It should be instant. When/What was the meeting?
<nixternal> rmb
<nhandler> For when?
<nixternal> it isn't
<nixternal> says ubuntu fridge cal hasn't responded yet
<nhandler> Yeah, that doesn't matter. When was the event for?
<nixternal> jan 20 @ 23:00 utc
<nhandler> I'm seeing it on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<nhandler> I actually see 2 copies of it ;)
<nhandler> nixternal: Is it meant to be 1 or 2 hours?
<nixternal> I don't see it at all
<nixternal> 2 hours
<nhandler> Hmm...Because I am seeing the one you added and the one pleia2 added
<nhandler> Let me try when I am not logged in
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't even see the one she added
<nhandler> nixternal: How did you add the event? Following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar ?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> how are you seeing them? I do not see pleia's either
<nixternal> I have just tried 6 different browsers, and it does not show up
<nhandler> nixternal: I am able to add/edit fridge events directly. I just tried without being logged in, and I could not see it. Let me add the event directly, and I'll investigate to try and figure out why it didn't work for you
<nixternal> doesn't even show up in gcacli
<nixternal> I am logged in and don't see it
<cjohnston> nhandler: when i added user days, it took a while for me to be able to see it, but others saw it instantly
<nixternal> holy smokes, I now see 7 of them nhandler
<nixternal> hahaa
<nixternal> nice
<nhandler> nixternal: Yeah, I know. Let me fix it up. It looks like it is taking a little longer than normal tonight. It usually was instant for me ;)
<nhandler> nixternal: Alright, I think everything looks good right now. It might have just been slow earlier
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #175 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue175
<cjohnston> thanks johnc4510
<cjohnston> johnc4510: just wanted to make sure i didnt miss a meeting
<johnc4510> cjohnston: you didn't, i got tied up
<johnc4510> sorry
<johnc4510> i'm going to re-schedule it for later this wk
<johnc4510> watch for email
<cjohnston> np...
<cjohnston> sounds good
<johnc4510> kk
<cjohnston> im off all week too..
<johnc4510> cool
<nhandler> johnc4510: Some people in #ubuntu-community-team brought up the point that there is no mention in the UWN about how you can subscribe to it by subscribing to ubuntu-news@ (for people reading the web version). Think we should add something to the template about that?
<johnc4510> nhandler: yes we should
<johnc4510> i'll do that as soon as i finish publishing
<johnc4510> i thought it was there, but it was only the -news-team list
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> nhandler: template is changed now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<johnc4510> look under Subscribe
<nhandler> johnc4510: Looks good
<johnc4510> we're going to work on the wiki this wk too
<nhandler> Awesome johnc4510
<nhandler> I might pitch in a bit with that if I get some time. Where are you tracking what needs to be done?
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-03
<nhandler> pleia2: Have a few minutes?
<pleia2> nhandler: sure
<pleia2> annoyingly have a bit of a headache though, trying not to be on my computer much this evening
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. I just wanted to sort out the publishing for tomorrow. I was thinking we could split up the tasks
<pleia2> yeah, just give me half them and I'll do them, I get up around noon eastern tomorrow
<nhandler> pleia2: I won't be around until 4 Central.
<pleia2> ok, we can release then
<nhandler> pleia2: That works. It looks like the only step that needs a script is the forum post. I guess I can prepare that now. Then we can just go through and alternate items when I get home tomorrow (since it probably makes sense to publish everywhere around the same time)
<pleia2> sounds good, thank you
<nhandler> Let me see if I can find a moderator who will be around at that time
<CensoredBiscuit> Hello all
<nhandler> o/
<CensoredBiscuit> hows it going
<nhandler> pleia2: Ready to publish?
<pleia2> yep!
<nhandler> pleia2: Looks like the first step is emailing it to ubuntu-news@ . I can prep that now. Do you want to prep the email to ubuntu-news-team (and possibly loco-contacts@ and ubuntu-translations-coordinators@) ?
<pleia2> will do
<nhandler> pleia2: Do you know what method akgraner started using to conver the UWN to PDF? Did she just print the website as a pdf?
<pleia2> I don't remember, but it never looked very good and the index didn't work
<pleia2> I don't think it's worth doing right now
<nhandler> pleia2: No objections from me
<nhandler> pleia2: Email sent and pushed through the moderation queue
<pleia2> great, I'll send the short ubuntu-news and loco
<nhandler> I'll start on the forum post (I already ran it through the script)
<pleia2> looks like ubuntu-translators is where akgraner sent it
<nhandler> pleia2: I was just going by the wiki (which said ubuntu-translations-coordinators@lists.launchpad.net)
<nhandler> Well, it looks like I can't even post (let alone sticky) without a moderator, so I'll move on to the Fridge
<pleia2> you have to be a member of that team to post to that list, and akgraner is not
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> I'll update the docs
<nhandler> Thanks
<pleia2> (and doublecheck with akgraner, maybe emailing that other list is some recent arrangement?)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue218
 * pleia2 starts on IRC ;)
<nhandler> Joeb454 is going to help post it on the forum
<pleia2> great
<nhandler> pleia2: Did you want to post it on your blog ?
<pleia2> I think we stopped that in favor of just posting to news/fridge
<pleia2> akgraner's blog doesn't have any recent ones
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. That is another thing to fix on the checklist then
 * pleia2 nods
<nhandler> What about social media? Do we manually post it to identi.ca or FB or anything? Or do they pull automatically from the fridge?
<pleia2> I tweeted about it on my own
<pleia2> not sure where else it should go
<pleia2> the instructions lead me to believe there isn't a team profile, individuals just do it
<pleia2> but we should add this to our list of things-to-ask-amber :)
<pleia2> btw - she is available via email, she just has been avoiding IRC as she gets life, work, etc stuff sorted
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I sent her a brief message on google chat yesterday to tell her about this issue. She was happy (said she would send you a thank you later)
<Joeb454> nhandler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659151
<Joeb454> I have to go, but if there's anything odd formatting wise, report the post and ask for it to be fixed
<Joeb454> or one of the mods for the UWN forum
<Joeb454> ttfn!
<nhandler> Some other things I have on my list to ask her are: What items get included in the 'In this Issue' section (I just followed the general format of older issues), is there a script to help post to the fridge (it is a pain adding all the links by hand), the stats issues we had, and about the access in the forum
<nhandler> Thanks a lot Joeb454
<pleia2> thanks Joeb454!
<nhandler> Hmm...Looks like it got wrapped. I'll report it, but no rush ;)
<pleia2> fridge is the last, right?
<pleia2> then wiki cleanup
<nhandler> pleia2: Fridge is done. I'm going to submit the correction for the forum. Do you want to start on the wiki?
<pleia2> I have to get back to work, conference call now
<pleia2> if you don't get to it, I can do it in a couple hours
 * pleia2 already over-extended lunch a bit :)
<nhandler> pleia2: No problem. Thanks again
<nhandler> Well, I can cross off one question. I just found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/TemplateForPostingUWNOnTheFridge (and it looks like I did the bullets right)
<nhandler> We should also probably merge that and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/SectionGuidelines into some of the other pages
<nhandler> I think everything is done now. Great job everyone (especially pleia2 )
<pleia2> yes, thanks everyone (especially nhandler!)
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-04
<nhandler> pleia2: Very nice blog post. Remember, we have editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com forwarding to the @gmail.com version
<pleia2> thanks, and yeah I did remember about the ubuntu address but opted for the non-forward one
<alourie> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-05
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks for posting the Edubuntu Council story
<pleia2> of course :)
<nhandler> If someone has some time and is looking for something to do, a reminder email to the ubuntu-news-team@ ML about the meeting would be useful
<nhandler> As of now, due to switching to UTC-6 (instead of UTC-5), I won't be around for the meeting. I'll try to pass any comments I have to other members to bring up on my behalf. I'll also try and send out the reminder email if nobody gets to it by tomorrow
<pleia2> nhandler: done
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-06
<pleia2> we have a meeting in a few minutes, anyone about?
<pleia2> not loving this silence :) anyone here for the meeting?
<pleia2> we have a lot of things to go over, but several people have already said they couldn't make this time slot
<IdleOne> o/
<pleia2> hi there IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> but if nobody else is around probably better to move the meeting
<pleia2> yeah, I tend to agree
<IdleOne> but
<IdleOne> In the NEWS: LibreOffice PPA http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-from.html
<IdleOne> for 10.04/10.10/11.04
<pleia2> add to http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas please :)
<pleia2> ty \o.
<pleia2> \o/
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> ty
<IdleOne> oh, pretty new menu items added :)
<pleia2> on the pad?
<IdleOne> no, in my App > Office menu
<pleia2> oh
<IdleOne> from LibreOffice
<pleia2> hehe
<jasono> Hello everyone.
<IdleOne> hello jasono
<pleia2> hi jasono
<jasono> Hi pleia2
<jasono> Meeting at seven. Is that correct?
<IdleOne> Meeting is now actually but I not many people around
<jasono> Oh.
<jasono> Might have been miss understood. My Google Calendar tells me 7, and I subscribed via the Fridge.
<pleia2> the fridge looks correct
<pleia2> showing it as now for me
<pleia2> well, if you're here for the meeting, that makes three of us, so I'll tackle the agenda and see how it goes
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 23:13. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> [TOPIC] General updates
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  General updates
<pleia2> the status of ubuntu-news.org and fridge.ubuntu.com is still hanging out there, nhandler and I intend to follow up with canonical to see about the new site they installed on the servers, but there is no progress to report on really
<pleia2> but in the meantime we're still updating the active ubuntu-news.org like always
<pleia2> an issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter was published on Monday covering all of December, which is mostly what we need to talk about at this meeting
<pleia2> [TOPIC] UWN - Ideas on alternate format for Team Reports
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  UWN - Ideas on alternate format for Team Reports
<pleia2> in our survey (results here: http://akgraner.com/?p=820) it was shown that the team reports (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports) were not particularly popular and some people said they made the newsletter too long
<pleia2> any comments? format changes? maybe we just link to the report rather than including the full thing?
<IdleOne> maybe just ask the teams to submit one or two of the "big" items they would like highlighted in the news letter with a link to the full report?
<pleia2> tbh it's hard enough to get teams to write the basic reports
<IdleOne> hehe
<pleia2> we could just arbitrarily add the first two items
<pleia2> but that might be confusing
<IdleOne> well then just a link would make it shorter to read but at the same time the teams who do work hard and make sure the team reports are done would lose exposure
<pleia2> yeah, it's tricky
<pleia2> ok, let's keep your idea around and bring it up when more people can comment :)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] UWN - Rotating Publishers
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  UWN - Rotating Publishers
<IdleOne> sounds good to me
<pleia2> it was discussed at the last meeting that we have rotating publishers since it was a big job for just one person every week
<pleia2> the day of training never happened, but nhandler and I muddled through over the weekend
<pleia2> so I think we can train each other as we go along, the documentation was pretty solid, just a few holes that we'll need to follow up with akgraner about
<pleia2> I think we want to go ahead and formalize rotating publishers, since I don't see any super-energetic person rising from our ranks to take leadership here
<pleia2> thoughts?
<pleia2> volunteers to become editor? :D
<IdleOne> agree on rotating publishers unless someone wants to step up and take on the job (full time)
<IdleOne> not volunteering at this time
<IdleOne> I'm new here so I think I want to learn a little more before going for the head position
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> we'll ask around the team post-meeting to see what shakes out, but I think we'll end up agreeing on this team-wide
<jasono> You need a head position?
<IdleOne> jasono: I usually keep it just above my shoulders :P
<jasono> Aaah.....
<pleia2> jasono: that's what we're discussing, our editor in chief stepped down last month and we're trying to see if she should be replaced or if we should share the load
<jasono> :( How much load?
<pleia2> historically the editor in chief ends up spending at least 8 hours a week on preparing UWN for publication, not counting the work they put in throughout the week to gather articles
<IdleOne> so figure 15-20 hours a week
<pleia2> yeah
<IdleOne> that is a lot of work for one person
<pleia2> I don't know how john and amber did it :)
<jasono> I wouldn't mind taken the job, but I spend 11 hours at school everyday.
<jasono> Can do weekends and Fridays.
<pleia2> jasono: maybe you want to pitch in as one of our rotating editors then?
<jasono> No problem.
<pleia2> if you feel confident that you can put in the sufficient time each week, maybe we can go back to having a single editor in chief
<pleia2> I think I'm going to wrap up the meeting, there are other things hanging out there but w/o any other fridge editors around I think discussing them at this point is moot
<pleia2> we should put a poll out to the list for a better meeting time (this one is during my work day, I was fortunate to have the time today)
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 23:33.
<IdleOne> pleia2: thank you.
<jasono> No problem pleia2
<nhandler> Sorry for missing the meeting. I'll read through the scrollback now.
<pleia2> np, we need one when more people are around :) especially UWN people, I'm just a fridge editor (never had plans to be more!)
<Pendulum> oops, sorry I meant to be here too and I've done a bunch of UWN stuff :)
<nhandler> I think we should consider changing the date/time of the meetings (especially since many people are in different Time Zones now) to try and get more people . I can try and send out a doodle poll this weekend
<pleia2> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> I'm also thinking more and more that an editor in chief is not necessary. We have people who specialize and work on different areas. i.e. pleia2 is very active with the Fridge. If a decision needs to be made about it, we should get the opinions of the people with knowledge in that area and just make a decision. The main duty of the editor has been publishing UWN, and that can go away with the rotating publisher schedule. ...
<nhandler> ... Big decisions can get voted on at meetings
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-07
<pleia2> the one thing that a leader gains us is accountability, making sure things are getting done
<pleia2> I *think* the plan is to turn UWN into bi-weekly and have an issue out a little over a week from now, but sitting here today I don't know who is going to make it happen
<pleia2> I can pitch in from time to time like with this last issue
<pleia2> I also mentioned on my blog that I think we want to document how to do "bite size" contributions, drive by summary writing and the like
<nhandler> pleia2: I sort of envisioned that the person assigned to be the publisher for a certain week would sort of handle checking up on people to make sure the sections get done. This is a big job for one person to handle full-time, but I think it is manageable for rotating people
<pleia2> mostly I was addressing the chicken and egg problem, who makes sure we have a publisher issue, and who handles what we do if a publisher doesn't step forward
<nhandler> pleia2: bite size contributions and drive by stuff are nice, but things go a lot faster if there is a group of people the publisher can go to when stuff needs doing. i.e. When we were trying to find people to proof the issue, it would be a lot easier having a list of people on the wiki who have volunteered to serve as proof readers for that issue (maybe have all the jobs on a rotating schedule)
<pleia2> november and december were an interesting example of no one being in charge and nothing getting done
<pleia2> (well, fridge chugged along, but not UWN)
<pleia2> and yeah, having a group of people a publisher can go to would be good, my bite-size idea is for creating these groups
<nhandler> pleia2: I think that was mainly due to confusion from the team as to what is going on.
<pleia2> yeah, that was certainly part of it (I was afraid of stepping on toes)
<nhandler> pleia2: So what do you think about expanding the idea about rotating positions to the other jobs? People could obviously sign up for multiple slots, but it makes people accountable for getting the tasks done
<pleia2> I think that could work
<nhandler> pleia2: My big reason for not getting more involved with UWN was that I couldn't commit myself to working on a section every weekend. I have no issue helping every now and then, but full-time is a huge commitment
<nhandler> I have a feeling other people are probably in similar positions
<pleia2> yeah, me too
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-09
<nhandler> Are we going to try for a UWN tomorrow? Or are we going to hold off another week?
<pleia2> I think we hold off for another week
<pleia2> at our meeting in early december we decided to go bi-weekly
<nhandler> pleia2: Did we actually make a decision? I know it came up, but I can't remember if we officially decided anything or if it was just a notification of the possibility (to get feedback)
<nhandler> But waiting a week is fine by me
<pleia2> akgraner made up an editor chart which shows bi-weekly releases
<CensoredBiscuit> helllo everyone
<pleia2> hey CensoredBiscuit
<CensoredBiscuit> hows pleia2 tonight?
<pleia2> nhandler: I'm not going to have a lot of time next weekend (CLS West on Saturday, Sunday is home/family) but if we can coordinate properly I think we can start writing summaries and filling out the skeleton of the next UWN throughout the week
<pleia2> CensoredBiscuit: good :) spending my evening trying to find a way to get the final boxes put away in our condo (I moved in in february!)
<pleia2> CensoredBiscuit: how about you?
<CensoredBiscuit> good, I'm just finishing up some sociology
<alourie> good morning
<IdleOne> http://www.tux-planet.fr/une-fillette-de-10-ans-obtient-sa-certification-redhat/  10 year old gets RHCE certification. WOW! article is in French.
<nhandler> pleia2: Sounds good. I will be gone probably Thur-Sat, so I will probably start pulling links before then. Now that we have figured out a bit more about getting things published, I think it should go a bit faster (although the forum part will be a pain)
<IdleOne> thanks to pleia2 and her google fu. http://sharegoodstuffs.blogspot.com/2011/01/worlds-youngest-red-hat-certified.html
<IdleOne> wow she got MCP at 8 and RHCE at 10
<IdleOne> this kid is something
<pleia2> but not ubuntu newsy :\
<IdleOne> pleia2: true
<IdleOne> UWN is only ubuntu news?
<IdleOne> no human interest/really cool kid news?
<pleia2> I think we've snuck some generic linux news in, but we're already criticized for it being too long, so expanding the scope is generally frowned upon
<IdleOne> I see.
<nhandler> pleia2: That is something else we should poke akgraner about. There is a section for some non-ubuntu related news (her example was a school switching to use all linux). Do we still want this ?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> I should read the backlog and get a full list of "stuff to ask amber" I am starting to forget
<nhandler> I had several of the items we discussed in the email I sent to you (but I didn't have irc available at the time to check my scrollback)
<pleia2> yeah, I was thinking about just adding to your email list
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-02
 * nlsthzn is back after a l-o-n-g break and roaring to go... best for 2012 to the NEWS crew :p
<pleia2> wb nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> Hi pleia2 ,thanks :)
<Unit193> Welcome back, akgraner
<akgraner> Unit193, thanks :-)
<akgraner> Hope everyone had a great holiday and a very happy New Year!
<Unit193> Everyone including you :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-03
<sagaci> in regards to the translation statistics for oneiric, should we change that to the Precise version, since it's now the focus for translation? It's only been a couple of weeks since Precise was open for translation
<akgraner> we usual change at Beta
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone ^_^
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-04
<MrChrisDruif> There, meeting minutes link of Lubuntu has been added
<pleia2> thanks MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> The link in the mailing-list is the wrong one btw, it's the one in the document
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going pleia2 ? ^_^
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: busy as usual :) all our customers are getting over the holiday break and now want everything all done right-now-immediately!
<MrChrisDruif> Now, they wanted it done YESTERDAY! ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> also dealing with two "oh by the way, we overhauled our infrastructure in crazy ways, can you update the firewall asap so things work again? thx."
<pleia2> really? no plan? no warning? nice.
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, typical ^_^
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-05
<pleia2> team reports done \o/
<bkerensa> heh
<akgraner> pleia2, you rock! now I am the one saying, "I don't know how you do it!" :-)
<tvoss> Hi all
<tvoss> ping
<nlsthzn> hi
<tvoss> hi ... I need some help in announcing a meeting in ubuntu-qa, right channel? :)
<nlsthzn> tvoss, I am not sure to be honest
<nlsthzn> I suspect so
<pleia2> tvoss: what are you trying to do?
<tvoss> pleia2, adding an event to the fridge-calendar
<tvoss> pleia2, don't worry, rtfm often helps :)
<tvoss> thanks though
<pleia2> ah, yes the fridge instructions for adding are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<pleia2> just let us know if you have problems
<pleia2> akgraner: did you have a chance to go through the wiki over the holiday break?
<akgraner> pleia2 I found about 6 pages that need to really be updated  - then I looked at the News Team and UWN and Fridge separately - and we need to re-org them all :-(
<akgraner> Want me to send you my notes
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, restructuring the UWN && Fridge wiki pages?
<akgraner> yep - it's needed to be done for a while now
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, that'd be great :)
<pleia2> I worked with Unit193 a little the other night to identify some
<akgraner> oh good - I started looking and the more I looked the more I found - so I decided to go from the News Team out rather than the other way
<Unit193> Yeah, I didn't get them all though :/
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; I wouldn't mind helping out as well....if you want
<akgraner> cool  - How's this then-  I'll out my notes on a googledoc and we can work on them from there
<akgraner> s/out/put
<MrChrisDruif> Many hands make light work
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I'll do that in a few hours - I'm still working
<akgraner> :-/
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, tomorrow will probably not be a good day for me thou ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Got a "date" with a girl ^_^
<pleia2> have fun :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks, we will
<Unit193> I'd say good luck
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks Unit193
<MrChrisDruif> I've seen this girl already on Monday, been talking to her for about a week over chat and we're pretty much on one line ^_^
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-06
<pleia2> akgraner: if you get some time today, can you go through the google doc and do some gardening? I've been adding articles since our last release, and while it's been a slow news time with the holiday there still may be too many
<pleia2> another pair of eyes before we send it off to summary writers tomorrow morning would be helpful :)
<akgraner> pleia2, sure thing
<pleia2> akgraner: also, were you able to get the google doc together last night?
<pleia2> (wiki page review)
<akgraner> I just need to copy it over - will do that as well - fixed my notes so you could understand my Amberisms
<akgraner> I'll have it all done for you tonight :-)
<akgraner> Pete's not home  -so I have free time :-)
<pleia2> awesome, thank you
<pleia2> hehe
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> the IRCC has issued a call for operators for the #lubuntu channel https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2012-January/001475.html
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell
<pleia2> want x-posted to fridge?
<AlanBell> yes please pleia2
<akgraner> pleia2, do you have time if not I can post it
<akgraner> just didn't want to duplicate your efforts if you've already started on it
<pleia2> akgraner: go for it (busy at work)
<akgraner> on it
<pleia2> ty
<TDO|Aquina> Hello!
<TDO|Aquina> Is it allowed to republish the RSS feed located on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?
<akgraner> They emailed the editors list I'll answer it there   - sorry I missed them
<pleia2> I don't see a problem as long as they link back for each article
<pleia2> simply copying w/o attribution isn't good
<MobileDruif> akgraner: pleia2: date went well, very well :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep that's what I was going to tell them - there are a couple of sites that republish the RSS Feed but they give attribution
<MobileDruif> akgraner: what are you talking about?
<pleia2> MobileDruif: glad to hear it!
<MobileDruif> Thanks :D
<pleia2> and re: akgraner, somone dropped by earlier (and sent an email) asking about whether they could aggregate the fridge on their site
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-07
<pleia2> akgraner: when replying to editor@ emails, can you reply back to editor@ as well so the rest of us on the alias can see it?
<pleia2> akgraner: did you get a chance to review the doc last night? I need to head out for a bit, but I'll be sending the email to summary writers in a few hours
<MrChrisDruif> Did the doc for reformatting the wiki pages concerning UWN get released?
<akgraner> pleia2, not finished yet, but soon :-)
<akgraner> I'm with holstein right now and going through this with him
<akgraner> (in person)
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<Unit193> Cool
<akgraner> rearranged it :-) but everyone expects it to be heavy since it covers 3 weeks :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, you can send out the email and I'll start writing summaries
<akgraner> and a paragraph explaining why its heavy and wishing everyone a new year
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, not sure what Doc you are referring to could you remind me?
 * nlsthzn is off in 10 hours for a few days so if I don't write any summaries I had no excuse :p
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; about what changes you wanted to apply to the wiki pages of the News team
<MrChrisDruif> You talked about it on Thursday (for me)
<akgraner> oh that one :-)
<akgraner> sorry totally read that wrong
<akgraner> saw UWN and was confused.  :-)  You all should have the link today :-)
<akgraner> it's the whole News Team wikis that need to get re-org'd and updated
<akgraner> pleia2, reply sent to the editors list :-)
<akgraner> I love my new job but wow - I need some more hours in my day..:-)
<MrChrisDruif> What was your new job again akgraner ?
<mcbaine1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VWe4djsmn60
<pleia2> ok, email sent to summary writers, I need t oadd some more articles to the planet section (haven't read the planet rss feed in a couple days
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-08
<mcbaine1> pleia2, Hi there, can i have a weblink to 'planet section' you are talking about...plz ??
<pleia2> mcbaine1: it's the link in the topic: Current UWN Prep: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> I've completed it
<pleia2> we need summaries written now
<pleia2> it's a google doc where we collect the links which will end up in the UWN, and write summaries for each
<pleia2> bkerensa: your name is under volunteers with a question mark after it, what does that mean?
 * pleia2 off for more adventures
<pleia2> I'll work on summaries some tomorrow
<bkerensa> pleia2: Uhh I had added a item or two but looking through the draft I dont remember which it was.... I added it when people were on holiday
<pleia2> bkerensa: ok no problem, I'll remove the question mark (you contributed!)
<pleia2> anyone available to write summaries? we need a lot
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-31
<saurav> how i install network simulator ns2 in my ubuntu 9.10
<JoseeAntonioR> saurav: you can get support in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-03
<SilverLion> good morning from Germany
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: should we include the keynote in the UWN?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: what keynote?
<pleia2> you're welcome to add whatever to the doc :) I'll review on saturday and move/remove whatever
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-04
<pleia2> fridge is getting some RAM replaced, so it's down for a little bit
<pleia2> (hehe, that's funny out of context)
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-05
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: can I still x-post the UUD post?
<JoseeAntonioR> on the fridge
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: sure, just don't add the planet tag (but you know that :))
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-06
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, working on it now
<JoseeAntonioR> post submitted for review
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: thanks :)
<pleia2> anyone available for summary writing?
<pleia2> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-29
<PaulW2U> jose: ping
<jose> PaulW2U: pong!
<PaulW2U> Can you spare 5 mins for a PM?
<jose> PaulW2U: definitely, shoot
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-03
<pleia2> ah holidays, 2 weeks of news really does look like a single week :)
<wxl> hehe
<wxl> unfortunately those few days of holidays seem like several weeks :/
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> ok, sent off to summary writers, I'm taking my day off now :) see you all Sunday
<wxl> ta
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-04
<ahoneybun> hey pleia2
<pleia2> g'day ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> pleia2, good day as well
<ahoneybun> do you know what package holds the ubuntu help app?
<pleia2> I don't know
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of adding some content from that app
<ahoneybun> into uBeginner
<pleia2> might ask in #ubuntu-doc
<ahoneybun> ok I'll check
<ahoneybun> I'm looking for things to add to my Touch app
<ahoneybun> pleia2, I added Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter to the contribute tab
<pleia2> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> np :)
<ahoneybun> has a nice button that links to the wiki page
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-04
<pleia2> tsimonq2: are you able to work on any summaries this evening?
<pleia2> still have 6 outstanding
<tsimonq2> whoops lol
<tsimonq2> sorry pleia2
<tsimonq2> completely forgot
<tsimonq2> on it within 15 minutes
<tsimonq2> I will do 2-3, maybe more
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ? ^
<wxl> i can probably toss a couple in. someone give me the doc link?
<pleia2> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> (it's in the channel topic for future reference)
<tsimonq2> wxl: it's in the topic :P
<pleia2> thanks guys
<tsimonq2> (that's how I get it every week, or if I am at Mom's I have it bookmarked in Chrome)
 * tsimonq2 waits a bit as his new kernel is compiling :P
 * tsimonq2 corrects himself by trying with his Dad's tablet
<tsimonq2> woah that is absolute crap
<tsimonq2> Android Google Document editing
<tsimonq2> with the keyboard...
 * tsimonq2 shudders
<tsimonq2> ooh the one I claimed is by a member of our LoCo
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> derp
<tsimonq2> wxl: hm? :D
<wxl> the topic
<tsimonq2> oh :D
<tsimonq2> woah I completely forgot...I will finish this up then I have some last minute homework to finish, and some stuff to organize for the terrible day that is tomorrow - the Monday after break...
<tsimonq2> "this" being the current summary that I am on
<wxl> ugh and just when i was going to ask you to help me with release notes
 * tsimonq2 throws his hands up
<tsimonq2> I asked *yesterday* if you needed help with that :P
<wxl> whatever
<tsimonq2> well I will be back in a couple hours probably
<wxl> all i need to do is make sure all the bugs are listed
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit wxl, and I would have helped too
<wxl> basically we need to compare a list of bugs reported with bugs on the last release notes
<wxl> sorry man i've been busy with family stuff :(
<tsimonq2> fine :P
<tsimonq2> I will help for Alpha 2
<tsimonq2> after all this is ust Alpha 1 :)
<tsimonq2> *just
<wxl> it's ok
<wxl> we should probably keep this conversation out of #ubuntu-news anyways
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> HOWEVER we could have a really cool article on how you totally screwed up alpha 1
<wxl> XD
<pleia2> I'm amused
<pleia2> ;)
<pleia2> wxl: are you working on Julian's article?
 * pleia2 sees an anonymous hippo cursor
<pleia2> working on adding stats and moving other things over in the meantime
<wxl> yes i put reading-wxl there
<pleia2> k :)
<pleia2> wxl: no need for a summary on his second article
<pleia2> wxl: all done with the first?
<wxl> pleia2: yeah i keep getting distracted
<wxl> pleia2: i can do the 2nd one in the next 5 mins
<pleia2> wxl: no no, I'm just going to link it in there as more of the same topic
<pleia2> so no need for a summary :)
<wxl> k
<pleia2> I'm going to copy this over to the wiki now, thanks!
<wxl> pleia2: k sorry i wasn't of much help
<pleia2> it's one less summary I have to write, so I still appreciate it :)
<wxl> np :)
<pleia2> ah! an article from PaulW2U we should include popped up on planet
<wxl> you need me to do that?
<pleia2> nah, I can take care of it
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue448
<pleia2> sent off to the editors
<pleia2> wxl: monday release WEIRDING ME OUT
<pleia2> also, nice email :)
<pleia2> adding to fridge
<wxl> pleia2: ikr :)
<wxl> i thought i would include a more witty quote than what the release team would normally include XD
<pleia2> I hadn't actually read it yet, haha! Poor xerus :)
<wxl> pleia2: hey it was mark's idea XD
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> "that's what you get for naming the release after a squirrel"
<wxl> pleia2: do you know if infinity is on twitter? i'd love to troll him in a tweet reply :)
<pleia2> wxl: I don't think so
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> anybody need help?
<holstein> tsimonq2: you are asking for assistance?
<tsimonq2> holstein: no, I am asking if wxl and/or pleia2 need help with newsletter stuff, but thank you :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-05
<pleia2> wiki: 1; pleia2: 0
<pleia2> (trying to release, it's misbehaving)
<pleia2> it lives
 * pleia2 continues with publishing
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/msg00085.html :)
<pleia2> :)
<Unit193> Erm, I lost the window in screen again, sorry.  Yeah it was fine.
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-06
<slo> t
<pleia2> adding TB nominations message to the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-09
 * pleia2 works on collecting links
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers
 * tsimonq2 is near and lurning
<tsimonq2> *lurking :P
<pleia2> document is ready for summaries :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: was my counter accurate?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: counter?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: see the doc
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and in case you didn't see it before, this is an awesome source for news that could help article finding: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/
<tsimonq2> nvm on the counter
<pleia2> looks like only 4 articles in 2015 about ubuntu on that site
<tsimonq2> pleia2: well it's Linux in general, although they do cover Ubuntu sometimes
 * pleia2 nods
#ubuntu-news 2016-01-10
<pleia2> things are coming along nicely with UWN :) I added a couple more articles
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-02
<pleia2> dealing with quite the headache, I'll copy stuff over to the wiki in the AM if no one else gets to it
<guiverc> take it easy pleia2, rest up & get better soon. headaches no fun :(
<pleia2> ah, none of the press or blogosphere summaries were written
<pleia2> if anyone is around to take a stab at them, please do :) I will if no one else can
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue493
<pleia2> sent off to editors, I'll likely release laaaate tonight because my flight doesn't get me into SF until like 9:30 or something
<pleia2> and if anyone else wants to do some editing, please do
<pleia2> I wrote a bunch of the summaries, so it might be good if someone else reviewed ;)
<Unit193> Looks good.
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks guys
<pleia2> at Philly airport \o/
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-03
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 493 for the weeks of December 19, 2016 - January 1, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue493
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sorry and thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sorry and thanks :(
<tsimonq2> Argh
<tsimonq2> I've been sick, otherwise I would have stepped up :(
<tsimonq2> (up arrow...)
<pleia2> I was sick post-plane last night, so came home and went right to bed x_x
<pleia2> but hey, it got out eventually :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: You accidentally drop some sickness on the way back to California? :P
<pleia2> not sure, I'm feeling OK today
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-08
<guiverc_t> uwn:  in comments i noted that one article read familiar (as if I'd written a summary for it before)... another in planet  I saw (not copied to uwn) & responded to [b.quigley] was it turns out written 2016-03-01 but was dated 2017-01-04 in planet feed ...  maybe same for one I commented about...
<guiverc_t> there was an apology in planet.debian (I think) from someone (j.hess?) that a misconfig of http/https: caused his blog to be doubled in planet.feeds .. i see it semi-regularly  (fedora, opensuse - which I gather use same software to crawl blogs for planet.*)
<pleia2> good catch, thanks chris :)
 * pleia2 looks at comments in doc
<pleia2> still need all the blogosphere summaries
#ubuntu-news 2018-01-04
<wxl> hey tsimonq2 is news dead? maybe CC can help pump some air back into it?
<tsimonq2> wxl: That would be really nice
<wxl> what do you need?
<tsimonq2> To tell the truth, I've ran out of time for it. I want to train someone on how to publish if they don't know how and aim to transition off of it
<wxl> have you identified anyone that might want to take it on?
<tsimonq2> wxl: No. I've asked jose a few months ago if he'd be willing to lessen the load but he said he's been busy...
<tsimonq2> So it was up to me and Chris
<tsimonq2> wxl: To be honest, with UWN, I'm burned out.
<wxl> well you know stepping down gracefully and all
<tsimonq2> Right, and I feel super bad for not doing it
<wxl> maybe what would be wise is publishing something on the Hub asking for contributors and leaders
<tsimonq2> But it seemed like nobody cared so it went lower and lower on the todo list
<wxl> the CC can help with pushing that around
<wxl> can do?
<tsimonq2> So that's the problem I face now wxl, lack of motivation with UWN, and I don't think I'm ready to start a long Hub discussion.
<wxl> not a discussion
<wxl> finding someone new
<wxl> and handing it over
<tsimonq2> That is a discussion
<wxl> i mean like i'd do it myself, as a contributor, but i don't know *anything*
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can teach you :P
<wxl> you don't have to participate in the discussion, per se. start it. give the relevant info for people to consider
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<wxl> why not teach your replacement, no?
<tsimonq2> Yeah I need to do that
<wxl> if all the info is there in the initial post, it should be easy for us to help with the discussion/transition and limit your impact
<wxl> then whoever we find needs to make a call out for more contributors, i imagine
<tsimonq2> Ok
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-31
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you around? if you give me the command to run I will see if I find any updates, I have not run it in a while so I do not remember it and it has been a long day so I am to tired to try to locate it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: security-and-updates/ListUpdates.py 2018 December trusty
<Bashing-om> And compare that output to the last listed in UWN558 . I see nothing new . - strange ! -
<Wild_Man> Probably because of the Holidays
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hey, we are working ! Everyomne else should be too :P
<Wild_Man> :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, this is what I got when I ran that command http://paste.openstack.org/show/ustNyc99nncKH8lJ2rgg/
<Wild_Man> That command can be ran with the date option right and it will only give us what was posted in the last week?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No, will give all for the month .. to get just this week is 'security-and-updates/ListUpdates.py" 2018 December trusty 026894 ' where 026894 is the end of last week's report.
<Wild_Man> It looks the same
<Bashing-om>  S/B as security-and-updates/ListUpdates.py 2018 December trusty 026894 with no quote mark.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> That seems to confirm no updates
<Bashing-om> I run it from end of file number .. and I get nada ... and running for the month the  entry is the same as last week .
<Wild_Man> Me too, I need to take a shower then hopefully I will feel a little refreshed and I can take a look at the gdoc
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: are you happy to leave it as " None reported this week. " ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K :) .. Awaiting any other changes, additions to UWN.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it looks good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We see what Chris has to say .. but, what is might be what will be :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: EU to Launch Bug Bounty Program for Open Source Software @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/eu-to-launch-bug-bounty-program-for-open-source-software-524399.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
<Bashing-om> Unless notified otherwise I am pulling "WIP" here directly, with a target 21:00 GMT to publish.
<Wild_Man> Hello Bashing-om , I have a little time if you want me to do the publishing so you can have a little break there
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well. I have that time allocated .. and now just takes me a few minutes to "getter done" as well as all the cleanup . But if ypu want to keep in practice - sire, you are Welcome to do the publishing .
<Bashing-om> sure*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, at the very least I can do social media
<Wild_Man> I am going to leave in a little while and will be back probably about 3
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah .. as I have no accounts on the social stuff .. and I do expect slidinghorn to also post to reddit.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, if you want to do the other publishing it is okay with me and I will just do the social media stuff, I hope Chris makes it to do the fridge we do not have access to it
<Bashing-om> Umphhh .. there is that Fridge .. We can hope that Chris thinks of it.
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" At This Time .
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> I am going to do my errands then I will be back to do social media
<Bashing-om> K - I too have some errands to run in a bit.. but will be back in time to publish at 3:00 .
<Bashing-om> And M/L is away .. and forum post done .. doing the re-directs next .
<Bashing-om> Annnddd .. My part is all done .. pending is the social media .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, starting social media now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)
<guiverc> we're right to push #559 to fridge?
<Wild_Man> yes guiverc
<guiverc> :) & thanks Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Your welcome guiverc
<guiverc> (my understanding of rules to fridge posting means I need a second - you were it!)
<Wild_Man> You are the only here that can post to the fridge
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/31/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-559/
<Bashing-om> :) 2 down - one to go.
<Wild_Man> I did twitter and FB,
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Awaiting slidinghorn to post to reddit.
<Wild_Man> guiverc I was able to post to google+
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay, Thanks!
<guiverc> :)
<Wild_Man> All social media is done on my end
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 559 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/31/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-559/ (by guiverc)
<guiverc> Wild_Man: please check it - it looks like a youtube link got missed in
<Wild_Man> looking
<Wild_Man> Where do you see a youtube link guiverc ? I do not see one
<guiverc> i get a 'UWN Fridge Posting' ( play button in middle ) instead of picture of paper & UWN wiki info (text on post is perfect, the pic/is youtube link that gets denied if i click from youtube)
<guiverc> error if clicking in g+, but error message from youtube shown on g+
<Wild_Man> Looking
<guiverc> https://imgur.com/n6aSpJEl.png
<Wild_Man> I see it,
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I think it is fixed, will you look please?
<guiverc> looks good now
<Wild_Man> I am not sure how the fridge picture got there
<guiverc> I've had it do weird things before, so delete it & re-do... I don't try & work out why (as I'm sure I do nothing differently) - it's just g+
<Wild_Man> That is what I did
<Wild_Man> I did it the same way both times
<Wild_Man> I have to go fix my wife some food I will be back in a few minutes
<guiverc> g+ is just wird
<guiverc> s/wird/weird/
<Wild_Man> So it seems
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 559 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/31/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-559/
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rhonda D'Vine: Political Correct Communication @ http://rhonda.deb.at/blog/2019/01/01#political-correct-communication
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/ab37li/ubuntu_weekly_newsletter_559_debootstrap_speed/ .
<Wild_Man> Cool, tell him thanks1
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Did .. Oh I did :P
<Wild_Man> I figured you did.
<Bashing-om> We still have a new blood option ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I think so but I have not heard from him yet
<Wild_Man> I am paying bills online be back in a few minutes
<Wild_Man> Looking for news to add
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I looked early this AM .. did not see anything I wanted to report on :(
<Wild_Man> This one came out Sunday morning https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/12/vlc-3-0-5-released-with-improved-youtube-support-hdr-support, you did not add it to last weeks uwn did you?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Bashing-om> looking .. ( kernel 4.21 ??)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Uh Huh .. we need to add that ^ one .. doing so at this time .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I added it that is why I asked
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Good .. I did finish and re-format your entry .
<Wild_Man> What was wrong with it? I could not remember exactly how to do it but I shortened it so I thought I might have gotten it correct
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I added the header for the article. and removed the italics formatting for the URL, and set the mode for the page to "normal".
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, what do you mean by "set the mode for the page to normal" where and how?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: When I went to ad the header, the page was set to insert ( green highlight) .. and I reset the page from " Normal Text" drop down in the tool bar .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I see I thought you were talking about the link and that confused me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The link was in italics .. and I removed that formatting :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, why? if it come that way?
<Wild_Man> Has it been done that way all these years?
<Bashing-om> "all these years" the links have been "normal" - else I would not have noticed the difference .
<Wild_Man> The link was only wrong because the normal mode on google doc was incorrect, now I see about that as well
<Wild_Man> I am doing 10 things at once so my attention is divided
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: In this instance I can take up the slack :P
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-02
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know you can but I am trying to take some of the pressure off you when I can
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: As I have *now* allocated 2 hours Tuesday-Sat the pressure is off me to get the summeries done by Saturday . I will work all summeries - until I have a replacement - as I come to them .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay that is good to know, cross our fingers
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Mind ya .. I still struggle to write ... A word smith I am not .
<Wild_Man> The sad thing is I use to be pretty good years ago, not a poet but pretty good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: If you do not use it - your loose it :) .. I have always had problems expressing and is also why I try so hard to express .
<Wild_Man> Hello mIk3_08
<mIk3_08> Hi Wild_Man
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man: Happy New Year :-D
<Wild_Man> Happy New Year mIk3_08 :)
<Wild_Man> Good to see you here!
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, did you decide to help out with the news letter?
<mIk3_08> sure.
<mIk3_08> No problem.
<Wild_Man> Great!
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man
<mIk3_08> :-D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, meet mIk3_08 if you are around
<mIk3_08> hi! :Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, will help you learn to add links and write short summaries, I am very busy with rel life right now but we do not go into personal stuff here much
<Wild_Man> I need to add you to the gdoc so you can add links and be able to edit the letter, the email I contacted you with is that the one you want me to send the invitation too?
<mIk3_08> ahhhh ic... Thanks Wild_Man. That is a pleasure give help to this community
<mIk3_08> i mean to give help
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: Welcome to the fray :) .. How do you feel about the task of summary writting ?
<Wild_Man> I will tell you that it is easy to accidentally delete something from the gdoc or if to delete the whole thing so be very careful. I recommend not using CTRL+A that is danger highlighting the whole document at once, I do not know how to restore it completely, but if you accidentally delete something if caught quickly you can use the undo button to ix it
<Wild_Man> I am going to send you an invite to your email
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: Wild_Man is still orientating me of it.
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man: copy
<Wild_Man> I was just about to get ready for bed when you logged in, I have to get up early and have a very long day tomorrow but I will be on tomorrow evening, what time is it in the Philippines mIk3_08 ? that is where you are at right?
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man just receive the docs already.
<Wild_Man> I see you did
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, are you up to telling mIk3_08 about the news reader to use for adding links and getting him the script for it?
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man: im online Philippine time from 1pm to 4pm then 8pm to 10pm monday to saturday
<Wild_Man> What time is it there now?
<mIk3_08> 13:37 or 1:37pm
<Wild_Man> On the Second?
<Wild_Man> The date is already the 2nd of January?
<mIk3_08> yes
<Wild_Man> News is a little slow right now because of the Holidays
<Wild_Man> Should pick back up this week I think
<mIk3_08> jan 2 2019 13:40
<Wild_Man> You are 14 hours ahead of me
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man: okay I see. whats the time in you right now?
<Wild_Man> I use the liferea newsreader to help find news links to add to the gdoc and there is a script that I hope Bashing-om gets or tells you where to get it
<Wild_Man> It is 23:42 here
<Wild_Man> On the 1st still
<mIk3_08> Happy New Year Wild_Man... I think you should be resting right now. it already very late. and I think you so exhausted right now coz you'd been celebrating the New Years eve... right? But thanks for the time.
<mIk3_08> It a big pleasure to give help to the community
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, I did not celebrate I was busy as usual
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man: ah i see... But many thanks by the way for time.
<Wild_Man> Your welcome and thanks for helping
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man: My pleasure. And very much welcome.
<Wild_Man> You can install liferea news reader from the repos and here is a link to install the script afterwards so you can get the sources we want, then you can adjust as you like, you can just import the script into the reader http://paste.openstack.org/show/SAkABvXll3M67cizwpTa/
<Wild_Man> I am going to get of for the night, see everyone tomorrow
<Wild_Man> Talk to you later Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, before you add any links talk to one of us so we can guide you for the first few times
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: mIk3_08 :D .. I too am about to turn in ... it is GMT -6 ( 23:49) .
<mIk3_08> sure. I won't do any changes If im not yet sure of the document that will be input to the gdocs
<Wild_Man> The top of the gdoc has the dates that we are looking for news for this week, we cover some other interest stories but no other distributions but Ubuntu
<Wild_Man> Good night all
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: its okay.
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: so, you don't have to worry.
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: Are you comfortable working with Gdocs or want to read some tutorials ?
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: I'm already familiar with gdocs since im using it for so long now.
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: Outstanding ! then you can teach me :P
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: But just dont know it on how to start the work or to start the process with the news letter
<Bashing-om> Once you have write access then browse to http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<Bashing-om> Once you have write access then browse to http://bit.ly/vDkJyf open the document for editing, and add/edit as needed .
<mIk3_08> I just opened up the docs. Im already logged with the gdoc Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 560
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xfce & Xubuntu 2018 Year In Review @ https://bluesabre.org/2019/01/02/xfce-xubuntu-2018-year-in-review/
<Bashing-om> I found but one article from all my sources that I deemed to include in this weeks issue :(
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: What to Expect From Ubuntu in 2019 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137277 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Kelly: Refactor with Clang Tooling at code::dive 2018 @ https://steveire.wordpress.com/2019/01/02/refactor-with-clang-tooling-at-codedive-2018/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, hello, have you already looked for new links to add today? if not I will do it now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I did look: "I found but one article from all my sources that I deemed to include in this weeks issue :(" There are a few 2018 look backs and a couple of 2019 wish list I did not deem. You may feel differently .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Thunderbird to Get a UI Refresh, Better Gmail Support in 2019 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137386 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-03
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I saw the look backs yesterday I have not looked yet today, I had to leave again for a few minutes but the look backs are not what we want and the other stuff I saw yesterday was not either
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ny thought too . My focus in on what is current and of general interest.
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, did you get liferea installed and the script imported to it so you can find links to add?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, will please please post links to the guide on the wiki pages that guides us like for writing summaries please?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit ?? this one ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is a good one but I was thinking mainly of the one that says how many lines a summary should be
<mIk3_08> Hi Wild_Man. billy already guided me in creating the summary... But still, I wasn't able to install the liferea.
<Wild_Man> There is this one they only keep the pics 90 days after they were last viewed so the links get reused and some people reporting inappropriate pictures showing up
<Wild_Man> Hi mIk3_08
<Wild_Man> Did you get an error when you tried to install it?
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man no. I wasn't able to try it.
<mIk3_08> i mean, I wasn't able to try to install it
<mIk3_08> i lost the links
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, when you get time install it then follow my directions from last night for getting the script and importing it
<Wild_Man> liferea is in the repository
<mIk3_08> http://paste.openstack.org/show/SAkABvXll3M67cizwpTa/ is the link that you've given to me?
<Wild_Man> the script is http://paste.openstack.org/show/SAkABvXll3M67cizwpTa/
<Wild_Man> Yes
<mIk3_08> Okay Thanks. Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> Looks like the script is also here https://code.launchpad.net/uwn
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Things like this especially since there is no date of when this might happen in 2019 really is of no value to us correct? I am sure that is the case but just checking since I have not done much lately, this is the kind of thing I tweet about from the forum and FB account but I do not think it is news worthy
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Agreed. Promiscuous stuff I have no interest in promulgamating :P
<Wild_Man> Just wanted to confirm that we are are the same page
<mIk3_08> Wild_Man: I already install the liferea and imported the feedlist.opml
<Bashing-om> :D
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, I see that, it looks like you are doing it right but the image would not enlarge for me to see it good
<Wild_Man> if you look at the gdoc and look for like insights you will also see that on the left side of liferea and for each section in the gdoc you can look in liferea to see if there is any new news
<Wild_Man> pay close attention to the dates of the articles and the dates at the top of the gdoc that shows what days we are covering this week
<Wild_Man> I am going to fix my wife some food and eat myself, biab
<mIk3_08> Okay Wild_Man. Thanks for the advice.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Using The ‘IKEA Effect’ To Improve Collaboration @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/01/02/ikea-effect-collaboration/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Tweet Tray’ is a Distraction-Free Twitter App for Your Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137376 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E18 – Este ano é que vai ser! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/01/03/s01e18-este-ano-e-que-vai-ser/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E18 – Este ano é que vai ser! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/01/03/s01e18-este-ano-e-que-vai-ser/
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-04
<Wild_Man> Hello Bashing-om, have you already looked for links to add today?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, waiting on history of gdoc to load ubuntu insights is missing, I am going to add it back once the history has loaded
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, never mind I found it, I was just thinking incorrectly for a moment
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I added I think it was two links, not much news worthy
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Backk ,, was away from the Keyboard . I play catchup on UWN .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, not much to catch up on
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: " RTX 8000 Support, 4.20 Kernel Compatible " is the 4-20 kernel Generally availabale ? . Of general interest ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, would it not be best to leave it in the blogosphere?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hey .. beats me .. why I am asking about GA . I have yet to come up with a good way to determine General Availability - If it is not GA, should we even report ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is for Ubuntu and all of linux, do you usually put these types in General interest? if so that is okay with me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The location is fine .. the question has to do with kernel 4.20 // lemme check what kernel cosmic is running .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, the kernel is an upcoming kernel 4.20 is not out yet
<Wild_Man> Not pre-installed anyway
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yes ! .. and I ask is that not of General Avalability ?.. and thus not of interet at this time ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am not sure, I mean it can run on ubuntu flavors right?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: While it can .. who in their right mind is going to try and run a 4.20 kernel ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, people do it all the time, but put that way it is probably better not to include it, we might have more people with broken systems then we already do, I have seen at least one user running it and having issue
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Breaking systems is a good thought ... We have no idea presently if any ubuntu release will have 4.20 as default . // And back to my original question, if NOT GA, do we report anyway/anything ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Mind ya I do not have the skills to play politics - or say what direction UWN should take in the future . We do not even lnow what inmpact UWN has on the community :(
<Bashing-om> know*
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, please define what you General Availability so I make sure I understand exactly what you mean by the team
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I think of GA as easy to lay my hands on and install this software ... kernel 4-20 is presently at RC4 - testing. Anything related to that is also testing .. well, I have reservations to report on it .
<Wild_Man> Okay, good with me, I have run rc kernels on more then one occasion but only when I had too, I have never really had an issue with it but they do not receive updates automatically so that is an issue,
<Wild_Man> I guess we can leave it out and if people need it they will find it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We do run across many thing that are not GA - by my definition - ; should we NOT report these things what we know ? This is for sure what direction we want that UWN should take .
<Wild_Man> We report dev stuff so I do not really see no reason not to report it, Just include it I think it will be fine
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ho -kay .. writing up the " RTX 8000 Support, 4.20 Kernel Compatible " article then :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Tilix 1.8.7 Released, Here’s How to Install it on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137434 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Gdoc updated with what I ran across this AM . Skimpy issue this week :(
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :))
<krytarik> Ohaiii! :D
<guiverc> uwn: fyi:  i've provided 3 alternative summaries; reasons in comments  (1 is minor)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) looking .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All alternatives are the better - as mIk3_08 is brand new to this .. will take some hand holding - as was my case :) I did impart to mIk3_08 the requirement for quoting .. we see if we can get the point home .
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Worse comes to worse - I will make the edits early Sunday - before copying to the WIKI .
<guiverc> i've cleaned it some more (hopefully easier for you)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good man .. we want that mIk3_08 sees the error of his way :) Hand holding required muchly :P
<guiverc> yes, emphasis on hand-holding, encouragement I agree with, to try & keep..
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Martin Albisetti: The 6 year experiment @ https://albisetti.org/archives/428
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Hold Until Relieved @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/hold-until-relieved.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: Setting up an email server, part 1: The Forwarder @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2019/01/05/setting-up-an-email-server-part1/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: Kernel commits with "Fixes" Tag (revisited) @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/FKwthj2gIKY/kernel-commits-with-fixes-tag-revisited.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
<Bashing-om> As I have a full day elsewhere tomorrow (Sunday).. I am going to begin making up the WIKI today and finish later Sunday eve.
<Bashing-om> Making up WIKI560 - at a pause for that cause of catch up Sunday. Full day elsewhere tomorrow.
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, does it still need looked over?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well, while will not hurt to look .. will better await the finished product :) - I have made edits to the WIKI that are not reflected in Gdoc.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay, I have been out all day, just got home
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I do expect to be out all day tomorrow - hense the early start on the WIKI . I do anticipate able to complete the WIKI tomorrow eve for proofing.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, sounds good
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-06
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, Hello, getting off soon just wanted to say Hi.
<mIk3_08> okay Wild_Man. just adding some summary to the Newsletter now. Have you check it? and guiverc commented on the docs for some changes I think.
<mIk3_08> And I've change some of it already Wild_Man.
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, yes I saw it, I will look more tomorrow, krytarik is back he is the lead on the uwn so he is the one that does the editing usually
<guiverc> i think Bashing-om has moved it to wiki, so the current version I thought is on wiki
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue560
<mIk3_08> Thanks guiverc for some corrections.
<Wild_Man> Hi guiverc, he did and he will make more adjustments tomorrow night he said, I would not edit the wiki, leave it to bashing-om until he is done with it and ready for it to be checked as not to confuse him
<guiverc> mIk3_08, sorry if I'm too undiplomatic; I say what think (and rarely am tactful sorry)
<mIk3_08> Okay Wild_Man copy. I'll be communicating krytarik If have some questions on it. By the way, Thanks a lot.
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, I would make the changes on gdoc then if needed it can be copied to the wiki after bashing-om is done, don't you think that is best for now guiverc ?
<guiverc> yep sounds good - key is to let bashing-om know  - make a commment address to bashing-om and he should receive email of change (maybe)
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, Your Welcome!, bashing-om and guiverc are good people to ask as well but krytarik has final editorial say
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, he is really good at it
<mIk3_08> Its okay guiverc. You're doing what is right so don't hesitate to correct if you see a bit to change in the docs.
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, it takes practice and I am rusty I am busy with real life and have been for several months, but that is all that needs said on it here
<Wild_Man> I have more time now but still busy
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I have access to the fridge if needed I can help with publishing there but I do have questions
<guiverc> i'll happily answer anything I can
<mIk3_08> Okay Wild_Man. I'll ask to them If i have some questions on it . guiverc, bashing-om (billy), and krytarik. guiverc, about fridge.. Is it Ubuntu fridge you mean?
<guiverc> sorry Wild_Man , I missed you said fridge.  it's been updated (wordpress) so it looks different to the video; the "news & planet" tick boxes are just harder to find, but they are there
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> hi
<Wild_Man> Hi tsimonq2
<guiverc> Howdy tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> How's it going, y'all?
<Wild_Man> mIk3_08, yes
<Wild_Man> Pretty good, getting late here
<tsimonq2> Yeah, same :)
<tsimonq2> (UTC-6 here)
<mIk3_08> Happy New Year tsimonq2.
<tsimonq2> Happy New Year, mIk3_08!
<Wild_Man> tsimonq2, Debian update on there CoC is not really news worthy where the uwn is concerned is it?
<tsimonq2> Wild_Man: Oof, uhm, knowing what I know as a DD, "yes", but got a link so I can read it over?
<Wild_Man> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Debian-CoC-Planet-Rules
<Wild_Man> guiverc, don't you usually have link issues?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I think maybe in the "In Other News" if you still have that.
<guiverc> sometimes you do - usually no - it's fine (if the perl script runs)
<Wild_Man> Okay, we do
<Wild_Man> Thanks!
<Wild_Man> The one that throws an error sometimes?
<Wild_Man> guiverc, ^^^
<Wild_Man> Good night all!
<mIk3_08> Happy New Year, Wild_Man and  guiverc. God Bless
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Cast Local Media From Ubuntu to Chromecast @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137477 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pretend you’re a terminal wizard with Blessed-Contrib @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134822 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-30
<Bashing-om> UWN: WIKI611 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue611 :D
<guiverc> Security Updates - none reported this week.  I've not seen that before (as as I recall anyway)
<guiverc> anyway, I completed my read-thru Bashing-om, looks good (albiet light)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: You can imagine my surprise with no activity for any updates this week - as you can see I did check/verify and left the last reported numbers for our future reference.
<guiverc> yes I saw that (numbers) which is a great thing to do; saving time for next issue!
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^ Uh Huh, even with a check list there is still those edge cases. So many details to attend to :P
<guiverc> :)    note: I'm likely away next few hours; maybe until you're offline..
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Eric Hammond: Running AWS CLI Commands Across All Accounts In An AWS Organization @ http://feeds.alestic.com/~r/alestic-planetubuntu/~3/iLI7JZQkPK8/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu: 10 Years, 10 Defining Moments @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158981 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP"- time to push 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done; no issues seen  :D
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done- Pending is posting to the social medias.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Watch 4 Linux-Based Mobile OSes Running on the PinePhone @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159492 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> okay push uwn 611 to fridge Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - I see no issues.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-611/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge spot check, checks good // clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep, can't see why not.
<Bashing-om> wipping :D
<guiverc> tweeted 611
<Bashing-om> And we do UWN612, 2020 :D
<guiverc> 611 on fb now too.
<guiverc> you do great work Bashing-om !  Thank you.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: And we start all over again.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Were not for you - there would not be a UWN.
<guiverc> :)
<Wild_Man> Late again
<Wild_Man> trying to get here early
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 611 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-611/
<guiverc> thanks Wild_Man ; all done.
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I see that
<Wild_Man> I am leaving the Country on vacation this weekend going to be gone over a week
<Wild_Man> Good job everyone, sorry I did not get here in time to help today or able to check last night
<guiverc> The key point was the thanks & thanks for checking.  Have fun, and where are you going?
<Wild_Man> I know. and you're welcome! Taking a cruise to Casamil
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc : I too anticpate being away next week! Starting the 4th (Saturday) .
 * guiverc looks up where casamil is...
<Wild_Man> Our oldest daughter is paying for the trip, she thought we needed one with my wife being sick and that it is a once in a lifetime vacation for us
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, vacation?
<guiverc> Yes you've mentioned it before, I now recall
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nope - daughter is sick and we need to check on her and make sure the chores get done (farm).
<Wild_Man> We are trying to do more things, all we have done is work all out life's with nothing to really show for it but time is short and precious
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, thats no fun
<Wild_Man> out/our
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I am of this mind: We too have worked hard -Long- hours all our lives, now I DO like being able to stay home and not do anything I do not want to do :P Focus on learning an operating system !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I like doing that to but I still have to work too
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Honestly - I started preparing for this 40 years ago ! Retirement is not great but we manage on what I setup :D
<Wild_Man> That is good, if I was not taking care of three extra people that should be taking care of themselves I would not have to work
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Got that right! 2 other daughters here that will not take care of themselves or theirs :(
<Wild_Man> It makes it real hard on us older fokes
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-31
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 611 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-611/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-01
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 5 New Year’s Resolutions for Fans of Open Source & Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158369 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Catfish 1.4.12 Released @ https://bluesabre.org/2020/01/01/catfish-1-4-12-released/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-02
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OpenStack vs VMware: Bringing costs down @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/openstack-vs-vmware
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition Gets a 10th Anniversary Revamp @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159677 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ProtonMail Launch a Privacy-Focused Alternative to Google Calendar @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159705 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma Plans a New Look, New Menu for 2020 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159727 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Telegram Desktop App Adds Annoying New Feature: Autoplay Video @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159744 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 71 – 2020 @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e71/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 71 – 2020 @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e71/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-03
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Discover cool apps with snap find @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/discover-cool-apps-with-snap-find
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Standard Notes, the Encrypted Open Source Note Taking App, is Now Available as a Snap @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159812 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS Status @ https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/01/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-status/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-05
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-12) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/01/04/free-software-activities-2019-12/
<Bashing-om> UWN612 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue612 :D
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I was surprised that again there is no security update activity :(
<guiverc> I haven't noticed... I'd like some fresh (non-smokey) air though
<guiverc> (smoke from tasmania across the strait; none local)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Australia is burning up :( such a great loss for both human and wild life; a world wide impact !
<guiverc> :(
